# The "Who's taking what" topic



## kevo_55 (Feb 22, 2007)

So, with one full week to spare I get my "OK" from my state board to sign up to take the exam with ELSES. (March 1 is the last day to sign up with ELSES) :reading:

My question to everyone is:

1. Are you going to take the April PE exam?

2. What exam are you taking?

3. How many times have you taken the exam?

4. What other exams have you passed?

5. Where are you taking it?

This might help form up some study groups.

Here's me:

1. Yes

2. Structural II

3. Yep, this would be my 2nd try.

4. I've already passed the Structural I

5. Minneapolis, MN


----------



## ktulu (Feb 22, 2007)

1. Yes

2. Geotechnical

3. Do I really have to answer this? .........#4 (2 in Transpo, 1 in Geotech)

4. EIT

5. Taking it down in Mobile, AL


----------



## AJK (Feb 22, 2007)

Kevo, my answers are:

1. YES, I'm taking in April hopefully (I have not yet heard back from the PA State Board)

2. Civil with Transportation Depth

3. This is my first try

4. I've only passed the FE so far. I passed this exam over 10 years ago.

5. Hopefully I will take in Harrisburg. My second choice would be in Philly, I guess.

Anyone else out there in PA still waiting to hear from the State Board for the April exam??


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 22, 2007)

1. Are you going to take the April PE exam? - YES

2. What exam are you taking? - Civil; Tranpsortation PM

3. How many times have you taken the exam? - 0

4. What other exams have you passed? - EIT

5. Where are you taking it? - West Trenton Firehouse Ballroom NJ (where I took the EIT)

-Ray


----------



## fingerscrossed (Feb 22, 2007)

1. Are you going to take the April PE exam? - Yes

2. What exam are you taking? - Civil PE with Water Resources Depth

3. How many times have you taken the exam? UGH - 3 (2 Env depth and 1 WR)

4. What other exams have you passed? EIT 12 years ago

5. Where are you taking it? Sacramento, CA


----------



## Cheese (Feb 22, 2007)

1. Are you going to take the April PE exam? - Yes

2. What exam are you taking? - Civil; hydrogen2oxygen PM

3. How many times have you taken the exam? - 0

4. What other exams have you passed? - EIT

5. Where are you taking it? - Denver, CO

Cheese


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Feb 23, 2007)

1. Are you going to take the April PE exam? - Yes

2. What exam are you taking? - Civil, PM - WR

3. How many times have you taken the exam? 0

4. What other exams have you passed? EIT - 1997

5. Where are you taking it? DE


----------



## jroyce (Feb 23, 2007)

1. Taking it in April 07 (hopefully)

2. Mechanical

3. 0

4. EIT - 2001

5. Taking in PA (Harrisburg)

AJK,

I am also awaiting a responsible from our wonderful Commonwealth. I talked to a couple other guys and they said it is very possible that we won't hear back until the end of March. Let me know when you hear anything.


----------



## AJK (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks jroyce, that makes me feel better.

I've found it difficult to get any information from the PA Board -- that's if you are lucky enough to have them answer the phone. I've called a number of times where, after going through a 5 minute automated message, the computer says "No one can take your call, Goodbye!"

I'll be sure to let you know when I hear something.

Andrew


----------



## Desert Engineer (Feb 23, 2007)

1. Are you going to take the April PE exam? - Yes

2. What exam are you taking? - CA Seismic

3. How many times have you taken the exam? 1

4. What other exams have you passed? EIT, National Civil (WR), CA Surveying , CA ethics

5. Where are you taking it? Pomona, CA


----------



## MetroRAFB (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm gonna mix it up, as most of the replies thus far have been similar:

1) No

2) None

3) 1

4) PE ME HVAC depth, Oct. 2006

5) N/A

:2cents: :thumbs:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm gonna pin this one now that the studying for April is in full swing...


----------



## singlespeed (Feb 25, 2007)

1. Are you going to take the April PE exam? - No

2. What exam are you taking? INCE (Institute of Noise Control Engineers) Board Certification Exam

3. How many times have you taken the exam? - 0

4. What other exams have you passed? ASQC CQE (1994), INCE FA (1998), NCEES FE &amp; PE (2006)

5. Where are you taking it? - Reno NV

I know this has nothing to to with the PE process, but I'll be studying right along with the rest of ya :screwloose:


----------



## north6633 (Feb 25, 2007)

1. Taking the April PE Exam

2. Civil/Transpo

3. Second time and hopefully the last.

4.FE Exam

5. Spokane WA, Sitting for the Alaska PE


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 26, 2007)

Where in Spokane is the exam? That's where Ms. VTE grew up so I've been out there a couple times.


----------



## Fudgey (Feb 27, 2007)

Just seeing this thread makes me glad to be waiting until october. i May try env instead of wr this time.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Feb 27, 2007)

Fudgey,

I think you should lobby NCEES to add a "lunch" afternoon module, you'd ace that sucker! Either that or a "Solid Waste Generation" module.

:beerchug:


----------



## north6633 (Feb 27, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Where in Spokane is the exam? That's where Ms. VTE grew up so I've been out there a couple times.


Its at the Spokane convention center. I actually have get to Spokane. Moved down to WA last March from AK and sat for the exam in Seattle last October. Thought I would head east this time instead of west. Also, the exam is in downtown Seattle this go around and a cheap hotel is $150 a night not including parking.

And anyway who wants to take the exam again where you failed it the last time. :beerchug:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 28, 2007)

Got it. Can't picture it off the top of my head at the moment but I can imagine about where it is.

Is it a long run for you? Where's Wenatchee, isn't that by the Tri-Cities?


----------



## north6633 (Feb 28, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Got it. Can't picture it off the top of my head at the moment but I can imagine about where it is.
> Is it a long run for you? Where's Wenatchee, isn't that by the Tri-Cities?


The convention center is suppose to be new in Spokane. It is downtown. I know that much. As for Wenatchee's location. Its about 180 miles west west of Spokane and 150 miles east Seattle. It is basically right in the middle of the state about 120 miles northwest of the Tri-Cities.

This area is pretty much known for apple production and at one time was known as the apple capital of the world.

And now you have a cliff notes version of central Washington geography.


----------



## ALBin517 v2.0 (Mar 5, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> So, with one full week to spare I get my "OK" from my state board to sign up to take the exam with ELSES. (March 1 is the last day to sign up with ELSES) lusone:
> My question to everyone is:
> 
> 1. Are you going to take the April PE exam?
> ...


1) Yes

2) Transportation

3) None

4) FE - 2002

5) Owosso, MI (Baker College)

Funny thing about the site - it is officially the "Lansing location" but Owosso is a small town located approximately equidistant from Lansing, Flint and Saginaw. It's in farm country, out in the middle of nowhere. Thankfully, I live in the middle of nowhere and the site is about 8 miles from my house.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 6, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> My question to everyone is:
> 1. Are you going to take the April PE exam?
> 
> 2. What exam are you taking?
> ...


1. YES

2. Civil - Transpo

3. This is the 4th

4. 8th Grade English

5. WV


----------



## Fudgey (Mar 6, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> Fudgey,
> I think you should lobby NCEES to add a "lunch" afternoon module, you'd ace that sucker! :beerchug:


Yes, that may be a good idea. Here's is my first study tip for those taking the lunch depth section.


----------



## Bigwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Fudgey said:


> Yes, that may be a good idea. Here's is my first study tip for those taking the lunch depth section.



How does he eat them without taking off his mask? :beerchug:


----------



## Shaggy (Mar 6, 2007)

1. Are you going to take the April PE exam? - Yes

2. What exam are you taking? - Mechanical, Machine Design Afternoon

3. How many times have you taken the exam? This is the first

4. What other exams have you passed? EIT

5. Where are you taking it? Pomona, CA

-Shaggy


----------



## Ritchie503 (Mar 6, 2007)

1. Are you going to take the April PE exam? - *Yes*

2. What exam are you taking? - *Architectural PE*

3. How many times have you taken the exam? *This is my first*

4. What other exams have you passed? *EIT*

5. Where are you taking it? *Minneapolis, MN*

I will be there with you Kevo at the Minneapolis Convention Center.

The MN board took their 2.5 months to review my application, I found out in mid Feb.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2007)

Bigwolf said:


> How does he eat them without taking off his mask? :beerchug:


I don't think you can answer that without breaking exam confidentiality agreements.


----------



## Hill William (Mar 7, 2007)

Bigwolf said:


> How does he eat them without taking off his mask? :beerchug:



He just uses the force on the taco.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 7, 2007)

Right on Ritchie!!

Be prepared to be in one BIG room with 300-500 people!

Edit: Let me the first this exam season to say.... BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## Ritchie503 (Mar 7, 2007)

We were in a huge room with lots of people for the FE exam, so that part doesn't bother me. Since there is only one location in this state to take the exam, I figured that would mean a lot of people.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 7, 2007)

Damn, Minnesota is a pretty large state, and they only have one site? That's gotta be a serious drive from some areas.


----------



## jroyce (Mar 7, 2007)

Anyone take the mechanical PE in oct or apr of last year..... was the morning session heavy on a certain area?

Thanks

jroyce


----------



## jroyce (Mar 7, 2007)

AJK said:


> Thanks jroyce, that makes me feel better.
> I've found it difficult to get any information from the PA Board -- that's if you are lucky enough to have them answer the phone. I've called a number of times where, after going through a 5 minute automated message, the computer says "No one can take your call, Goodbye!"
> 
> I'll be sure to let you know when I hear something.
> ...



AJK,

I got my letter saying I was approved to take the test on March 3. Hope yours comes soon.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Mar 7, 2007)

Only one site for the PE in Minnesota (2 extra for FE for college students). But it has to be around 98% of Minnesota residents live within 2.5 hours of the Twin Cities, northern MN is very large but not very populated. We are the land of 10,000 frozen lakes right now.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 7, 2007)

We're a one test center state too. The site is pretty centrally located and surprisingly doesn't suffer from "you can't get there from here" syndrome.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 7, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> We're a one test center state too. The site is pretty centrally located and surprisingly doesn't suffer from "you can't get there from here" syndrome.


What's really crazy is that I know a few people in Wisconsin taking the PE exam in MN because the twin cities are closer.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 7, 2007)

jroyce said:


> Anyone take the mechanical PE in oct or apr of last year..... was the morning session heavy on a certain area?
> Thanks
> 
> jroyce



I took it in October and passed. I didn't think the morning session was heavy on any certain area, it closely paralelled the NCEES practice exam morning session. The afternoon has the potential for focusing on one thing though. I wouldn't skip any depth problem types in the hopes that they might not be on the exam.


----------



## AJK (Mar 8, 2007)

jroyce said:


> AJK,
> I got my letter saying I was approved to take the test on March 3. Hope yours comes soon.


Thanks for the info jroyce. I still did not recieve anything yet as of March 7. I hope I'm not getting screwed.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Mar 12, 2007)

Kevo, I know what you mean, especially if live in Northwestern Wisconsin as their test centers are in the southern part of the state. Minnesota doesn't allow you to procotor anymore.


----------



## AJK (Mar 15, 2007)

jroyce said:


> AJK,
> I got my letter saying I was approved to take the test on March 3. Hope yours comes soon.



Finally got my approval letter.

I was starting to get worried there.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 6, 2007)

I think that West Virginia should either offer every other test in Morgantown, or they should move the one location to Flatwoods and be centrally located in the state. The way it is now, it's about a 2 hour drive for me, but for someone from the Northern or Eastern Panhandle, they have a good little haul.

I think we only average about 75 people per exam though


----------



## grover (Apr 7, 2007)

AJK said:


> Finally got my approval letter.
> I was starting to get worried there.


Those bastards take long enough, don't they? It's stressful enough as it is just trying to get all the requisite references and everything else in, letalong them not bothering to tell you it's all OK until the last minute...
All-in-all, good engineering training. Congratulations, though, you've passed the 1st (and IMHO the most difficult) part of the PE exam- registering for the test!


----------

